# please id this



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i will post a few pics for you frank i think it is a s marginatus but GG thought it may be a rhom.
basically whatever it is it does not matter as it is a beutifull piranha and it was cheap hahaha
thanks
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i removed the pic as i am running out of megs in the gallery


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i removed the pic as i am running out of megs in the gallery


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i removed the pic as i am running out of megs in the gallery

i left one though

dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Rhom, 100% sure you can cleary see it is serrasalmus and that there is a black band on the end of its anal fin. Cleary a rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not that sure, but from those side shots, I am between rhom and spilo cf.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are actually 4 species involved here that appear similar ie; S. rhombeus, Spilo CF, S. sanchezi, and S. altispinis.

S. rhombeus and spiloCF are the closest when young except spiloCF keeps its red-breast throughout much of its life. Eye color other attributes are similar to S. rhombeus except morphometric counts which help differentiate it (number of serrae and rays). S. altispinis (not compared with spiloCF PERU or S. sanchezi PERU) is the most similar to S. rhombeus or those other Xingu Rhombs I keep reading about. What makes S. altispinis unique from S. rhombeus from the same region is the humeral blemish stays fixed and is larger. Red stays on its breasts just like spiloCF (also S. sanchezi).

Are you further confused now?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You got Rhom...







!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

confused yes but who cares really i have got a really nice fish who will have its own 55g soon when the other rhom goes.
i will just post some pics again in a few months so we can check out again what it is but i am goiong for spilo cf or xingu rhom
thanks
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mostly certainly you have a nice fish. And congrats are in order.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya that is a nice fish..im pretty sure its a rhom looks just like mine when it was smaller =) how much u get it for if u dont mind me askin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u have a great attitude dixon
no matter what it is u love and thats all that matters good luck
and keep us podted in the upcoming months


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought it looked like a cf, but then again, I could be wrong.

~Dj


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

the fish looks Nice and its a RHOM


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Wait for it to grow some more, as has been said it _could_ be a rhom, or it _could_ be spilo CF.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> u have a great attitude dixon
> no matter what it is u love and thats all that matters good luck
> and keep us podted in the upcoming months


 thanks
i think its the right attitude to have i did not go out looking to buy the serras i bought i was buying neons and plants for my pygo tank but i just could not help myself.

mtx1 i paid 40 pounds for the rhom and the rhom or spilo.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > u have a great attitude dixon
> ...










dont u hate when that happens


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DiXoN Posted on Aug 10 2003, 05:25 PM ...thanks
> i think its the right attitude to have i did not go out looking to buy the serras i bought i was buying neons and plants for my pygo tank but i just could not help myself.


And this attitude makes you a true collector and hobbyists in the purest sense. You have no idea how much this makes me smile.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

spilo cf :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > DiXoN Posted on Aug 10 2003, 05:25 PM ...thanks
> > i think its the right attitude to have i did not go out looking to buy the serras i bought i was buying neons and plants for my pygo tank but i just could not help myself.
> 
> 
> And this attitude makes you a true collector and hobbyists in the purest sense. You have no idea how much this makes me smile.


 actually frank i should correct myself it should read

i think its the only attitude to have

i'm glad i made you smile.

i just have to convince my g/f to keep it as it is in my dining room where i have loads of room but its getting decorated in a rennie macintosh style( a famous architect and house designer from glasgow 100 years ago) and she said a fish tank does not go its a shame i could fit loads of tanks in there hahaha.
it should be ok though i may put the tank in my daughters room.
dixon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Tell her that if Rennie had a piranha that it would've been put in the dining room.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Tell her that if Rennie had a piranha that it would've been put in the dining room.:laugh:


 i dont thinks so neo if i did my next post would be id this black eye and who did it









linking back to this post hahahaha






























dixon


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Dixon,

buy her some jewellery .... it sometimes has worked for me in the past ....

failing that some tank decoration in the style of C RMcI should do the trick!!!

Heah .. and think yourself lucky ... i've been told that I've got to move the 280 from the dining room ... feeling strong any time your passing????


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks more like a Rhom to me then a Spilo CF.


----------

